# Somerset



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Looking for Angus 'Gus' Gillies. Ex AB Sailed with him on Somerset.


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi Pat,
i too have been looking for Gus. He was my cabin mate on Donegal 72-73. Have some photos which i will post soon Cheers Dave


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

I look forward to the photos Dave


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Pat McCardle said:


> I look forward to the photos Dave


looking through threads, I too sailed with Gus (Somerset)74, did pictures get posted? (Hippy)


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

jim barnes said:


> looking through threads, I too sailed with Gus (Somerset)74, did pictures get posted? (Hippy)


 I believe Gus was from Fort William Scotland?


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Thats the same 'Gus' I'm looking for Jim!! (Thumb)


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Pat McCardle said:


> Thats the same 'Gus' I'm looking for Jim!! (Thumb)


Shock and horror must also be in his 50s too now, probably ashore like the rest of us, good luck and pass on my name if you find him (Hippy)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

jim barnes said:


> I believe Gus was from Fort William Scotland?


I live in Fort William...If he came ashore here, I will post a look out.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Hugh MacLean said:


> I live in Fort William...If he came ashore here, I will post a look out.


Hi! Hugh. Back in 1978 Gus was living in Corby, Northants. (Thumb)


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Pat McCardle said:


> Hi! Hugh. Back in 1978 Gus was living in Corby, Northants. (Thumb)


Good one for RUUD this one (Thumb)


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

jim barnes said:


> Good one for RUUD this one (Thumb)


If there's anyone who can find him Jim it will be Ruud? (Thumb)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Pat & Jim,

Sorry Lads, but concerning to find people, better ask the Police(*))


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

There's a clue Jim. Cos I believe Gus spent some time in the Mount Eden area of Auckland.....Under lock & key!! (EEK)


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

NZSC AB's and the Police - surely not!??


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy Pat & Jim,
> 
> Sorry Lads, but concerning to find people, better ask the Police(*))


Well done Ruud, you got it right again (Applause)


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Hugh,
Do you no of Alistar and John Mcphail ex Gravesend Sea School 1971 who live in Caol?


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

dave beaumont said:


> Hugh,
> Do you no of Alistar and John Mcphail ex Gravesend Sea School 1971 who live in Caol?


Hello Dave,

Small world mate. I also live in Caol about 200m past where John and Alistair live. I see them around almost daily, although I wouldn't say I was a personal friend. I was not aware that they had both been to sea. 

I take it that you were at Gravesend together. I can get a message to them if you want. I am not sure if they are on the Internet.

Rgds


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

*hi from oz*

hi hUGH,
If you see them say hi and tell them to e-mail me as i made contact with john last year but have had no replys. Thanks Dave


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Hugh, Can u give those Mcphail bothers a kick and tell them to drop me a line or else i am coming over there!! Chers Dave


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Dave,

Got stopped at the local shop yesterday by John. He apologised to me for not getting in touch with you. I was surprised because I thought he would have dropped you an email by now. He said that he will get to the local library soon and drop you a mail. I get the impression that he is not that familiar with the computer. I will remind him next time I bump into him.

Rgds


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks Hugh.


----------



## murty (Feb 3, 2008)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello Dave,
> 
> Small world mate. I also live in Caol about 200m past where John and Alistair live. I see them around almost daily, although I wouldn't say I was a personal friend. I was not aware that they had both been to sea.
> 
> ...


I olso did not know they were at sea,they are my cousins,sadly Alistair died over a year ago.


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Murty, just sent you P.M. In contact with John after 37 years thanks to this site and especially Hugh Maclean and Ian "hoots" Cameron. Owe you a beer or two when and if i ever get backover there!!! Cheers Dave


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Or three or four or five Dave.
Cheers, I'll drink to that.
Ian


----------

